# Any other Bernese Mountain Dogs out there?



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

As the title says, I own 4 of these gorgeous dogs (plus a newf who lives with my mum as he got all say when I moved out of my mum and didnt want to live here - he seems to think he's my mums dogs even though I took him on! lol) Have owned the breed for 14 years now and wouldnt be without them (even when they decide to help with cleaning out the ferrets by chewing through the bags and scattering ferret poo all over the garden :bash


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't own one but my uncle has been trying to convince his partner to get one :lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> As the title says, I own 4 of these gorgeous dogs (plus a newf who lives with my mum as he got all say when I moved out of my mum and didnt want to live here - he seems to think he's my mums dogs even though I took him on! lol) Have owned the breed for 14 years now and wouldnt be without them (even when they decide to help with cleaning out the ferrets by chewing through the bags and scattering ferret poo all over the garden :bash


Do you have pics? I love big rugs !


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

you have 4 of them.....................dont be greedy share them out please:lol2:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

everybody should have a berner - great dogs!!

will post up some piccies soon


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

they are my all time favourite breed:flrt::flrt:


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont have one, but my cousin has one called roxy. beautiful dog. she's only about 4-5 months old and she is HUGE! i'll see if i can sort some pics of her later.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

cornsnakejay said:


> i dont have one, but my cousin has one called roxy. beautiful dog. she's only about 4-5 months old and she is HUGE! i'll see if i can sort some pics of her later.


Do you know what lines Roxy is from?? look forward to photos if you can find any.

Heres a picture of Poppy:










She started my addiction when she came to live with us in March 1995, she sadly had to be PTS in July 2001 after developing liver cancer. I loved that dogs to bits, and still get far too emotinal thinking about her and hate the fact she was taken from us at such an early age. I now try my hardest to give my dogs the healthiest lifestyle out, and so far we are doing well.

Heres Yogi










Was sold as an overmarked Pedigree Bernese (funnily enough from the same breeder as Poppy) but after more research of my own I believe him to be a trial Welsh Mountain Dog (BMD x Newf x Collie) as I know she was invloved in creating this breed along with the Lounghlander. Yogi is 9 in October, has epilepsy but doing well. 

This is Midge










Midge is very special. I was lucky enough to find a Bernese breeder to do my work placement at for college. Midge was out of the first litter born whilst I was there, he was the runt of the litter and too stupid to feed himself so had to be bottle fed. I grew such an attachment to Midge but he had a home lined up already for him. One owner dropped out though, and the people having Midge wanted a dog for carting so the breeder asked if they would mind swapping so Midge became my (very early!!) 18th birthday present. Called Midge because he was the smallest that has grown to be a very large 60kg Midge! He is so stupid (Goofy would have been the perfect name for him!!) but he is my very special boy! He has had heat stroke twice (suffers from larangeal paralysis (sp?) so now I dont let him out my sight unless I really have too. Midge is 6.

This is Melody










Melody has the same mum as Midge and is 5. I got her when Yogi was diagnosed with epilepsy, the vets said that epilepsy can reduce the lifespan, and with Bernese not having a long lifespan we kinda panicked as Midge doesnt do all that well by himself and we bought Melody home, even though secretly I fell in love with her from the moment she was born!!

Melody at 1 day old:









and last came Harmony. Harmony has the same Dad as Melody, and her Mum is Midge's younger sister - all very confusing! and Harmony was our moving in present! lol of alll things. Id grown quite attached to Harmony out of a litter of 12, she looked a bit like Melody when she was born and was just very cheeky - and I nicknamed her Harmony from an early age. Harmony is now 3.

Harmony:









I found puppy pics of the youngest 3!!

Midge as a puppy:









Melody as a puppy:









Harmony as a puppy:










Hope you like


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

omg im totally in love:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

oh dear i think i have fallen in love :flrt::flrt:


----------



## THE KID (Aug 23, 2008)

:no1: we have a Leonberger, theres something about the giant breeds that makes them like no other dog i've had before, they ooze personality from every pore


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I love larger breeds ... can i just have a cuddle??!! pleaseeee i went to a newf show when i was young as it was the best thing ever!! i really enjoyed it i have a pic somewhere of me with one called sunny!


----------

